# Wine Bottle Brush



## Matt723 (Mar 31, 2013)

Hey Guys,

Simple question... what is your favorite bottle cleaning brush and where did you get it? Simple enough but I've actually been having trouble finding a good one in my area to clean my bottles (from family members who don't rinse!).

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## dralarms (Mar 31, 2013)

I have been using the standard brush, just cut he loop off and stick it in a drill, that busts up most stuff I have seen.


----------



## Skyshark93 (Mar 31, 2013)

If you have a Bed Bath and Beyond would be a good start. Local brewer or Ebay. I believe anyone would work. I got mine at our Walmart.


----------



## Matt723 (Apr 1, 2013)

I have checked my local Walmart but can't seem to find anything that would work, unfortunately no BBB in my area either. I was convinced I was going to have to buy online and I've been trying to pick the right one to buy since I can't see them before hand.

I have a carboy brush (stiff white bristles) that loops at the end, I wish I could get a mini version of that because typically the bottle debris is in the bottom of the glass however most of the ones I find don't have the end loop.

Thanks for your suggestions so far guys!


----------



## Turock (Apr 1, 2013)

Like you, I had a hard time finding the right brush. Then I found a brush called Best Two in One Hummingbird & Feeder Brush. One end has a brush that looks like a tuft and the other end, a regular long brush. Put a slight bend on the wire and it gets up in the shoulder of the bottle really well, and does a great job on the sides. 

It's 14" long, but can't get to the bottom of some tall bottles so I have a bar-b-q skewer with a nylon scratchy pad rubber banded to it and that cleans the bottom of the bottle--especially the foot of the bottle where gunk likes to stick.

This bottle brush is made in the USA by a company called Songbird Essentials. You might look online for it.


----------



## cpfan (Apr 1, 2013)

I just bought one of these a month ago, but haven't used it yet.
http://www.leevalley.com/en/garden/page.aspx?p=65409&cat=2,10719,47943,65409

In my experience, it's good to have 2 or 3 different bottle brushes. Somedays I just seemed like one worked better than the other on one bottle, and then it was reversed on the next bottle.

Steve


----------



## Matt723 (Apr 1, 2013)

Turock said:


> Best Two in One Hummingbird & Feeder Brush.



This looks great! I found it on Amazon.com for $7, just need to find enough stuff to make $25 and get free shipping! haha I'll get some books for my son.

I'm going to order this and try it out, best thing I've seen so far.

Thank you!


----------



## Matt723 (Apr 1, 2013)

cpfan said:


> I just bought one of these a month ago, but haven't used it yet.
> http://www.leevalley.com/en/garden/page.aspx?p=65409&cat=2,10719,47943,65409
> 
> In my experience, it's good to have 2 or 3 different bottle brushes. Somedays I just seemed like one worked better than the other on one bottle, and then it was reversed on the next bottle.
> ...



Looks interesting, anyone have experience with the soft brush ends? I'm worried it won't be course enough.

Thanks for the advice! I'm definitely looking to expand my brush selection! haha


----------



## Turock (Apr 2, 2013)

Hey Matt---I'm glad Amazon has that bird feeder brush!! I have one more new one, and wondered where I was gonna find another one. I found these brushes in a local store that only catered to bird feeders,bird baths,etc. but they went out of business a few years ago. Glad I bought several of them when I did. Thanks for the reply that you found it.


----------



## Matt723 (Apr 2, 2013)

Turock said:


> Hey Matt---I'm glad Amazon has that bird feeder brush!! I have one more new one, and wondered where I was gonna find another one. I found these brushes in a local store that only catered to bird feeders,bird baths,etc. but they went out of business a few years ago. Glad I bought several of them when I did. Thanks for the reply that you found it.



Here is the link for the Brushtech Two-In-One Hummingbird Feeder Cleaning Brush.

It's Amazon.com which presents a problem for me (in Canada) but I'll figure it out somehow.


----------



## jrvernon (Apr 2, 2013)

I bought mine at the dollar store.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 3, 2013)

I wish they would make a version of the carboy cleaner in a bottle type


----------



## Turock (Apr 3, 2013)

This little birdfeeder brush can almost be turned into a carboy-type brush with just a bend of the wire. Go take a look at it--it's the best bottle brush I ever had.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 3, 2013)

Turock said:


> This little birdfeeder brush can almost be turned into a carboy-type brush with just a bend of the wire. Go take a look at it--it's the best bottle brush I ever had.



Do you have a link ? 
I did notice some others have references to - just want to make sure we are talking about the same product


----------



## Matt723 (Apr 3, 2013)

vacuumpumpman said:


> Do you have a link ?
> I did notice some others have references to - just want to make sure we are talking about the same product



Here is the link for the Brushtech Two-In-One Hummingbird Feeder Cleaning Brush.


----------



## Turock (Apr 4, 2013)

Yeah--the one Matt posted


----------

